# Raid HD's for Macbook pro



## DanoGR (May 20, 2009)

How about 2 hard drive "Slots" so we could have a raid 0 or 1 drive setup. It seems to me that raid 0 would dramticly improve the performance of the laptop?.

2 Cents please :  ).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 20, 2009)

RAID 0 would most definitely increase read/write speeds, while simultaneously increasing the chances that you'll lose all the data on the drives -- and without a backup solution implemented (i.e., Time Machine), that's no good for a laptop.


----------

